# DS #2642: Dragon Quest IV: The Chapters of the Chosen (Europe)



## B-Blue (Sep 10, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3624^^
*THERE ARE NO ROM FILES ON GBATEMP - ANY LINKS/REQUESTS WILL RESULT IN AN INSTANT ACCOUNT BAN.*


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 10, 2008)

OMG! Yes! Yes!


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Why all the cool games need to come out in the same month? There should be a law forbidding this!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 10, 2008)

woooooooooo its out now just got find it


----------



## DivineZeus (Sep 10, 2008)

AHHHHH!!!! finally!!!!! gimme gimme!! O_O


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 10, 2008)

Need NFO and Filename . . .


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 10, 2008)

I agree. Pokemon and Dragon Quest on the same day? Now that's more like it!


----------



## teonintyfive (Sep 10, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Why all the cool games need to come out in the same month? There should be a law forbidding this!


More like a law forcing it.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Sep 10, 2008)

Theres no nfo, and its xms-dqce


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 10, 2008)

Filename: *xms-dqce*

Now I need a NFO . . .

EDIT:
Oh, thanks, iNFiNiTY


----------



## Dominator (Sep 10, 2008)

I already play je jap vertion with language hack it is the same right ?


----------



## m2pt5 (Sep 10, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> I already play je jap vertion with language hack it is the same right ?


I doubt it, the Jap with language hack was half broken and a few bits weren't translated at all.


----------



## neveras (Sep 10, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> I already play je jap vertion with language hack it is the same right ?


The first chapter as well as maybe a small handful of things that were not translated is pretty much all you're missing out on.
I think if I remember correctly there was also the ability to talk between party members or something that was new and not translated.


----------



## Law (Sep 10, 2008)

I guess I'll wait a while for it to show up at  since  has seemed to stop updating :/.

Sometimes I wish I knew more than two sites for roms.

But now I'll have something to play on the bus! Very extreme.



Edit:

Wait a second..

Works on R4, y/n?


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 10, 2008)

The language hack has a number of issues. Like certain menus not appearing correctly, if I recall.


----------



## TripDyke (Sep 10, 2008)

Mmm, my favourite ROM site hasn't updated in a while after it was offline for a while, but my 2nd ROM site has it.  Looks like I'll be awake all night playing it XD


----------



## Dwight (Sep 10, 2008)

DOES WANT
God I still have Locks Quest, Pokemon Platinum, and now this. I really wish my rom sites had a download limit so I could space out my gaming...


----------



## Mailenste (Sep 10, 2008)

There you go:

<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜÛÛÛÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÜÛÛÛÛÛÜÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜÜÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÜÛÛÛÛÛÜÂÂÜÛÛß°°°ßÛÜÂÂÜÛß°°°°°ßÛÜÂÂÜÛÛßßßÛÛÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÜÛÛÛÛÛÜÂÂÂÂÜÛÛÛÛÛÜ 
Ûß°°°°°ßÛÛß°°°°Ü°°°ßÛÛß°°ÜÜÜÜÜ°°ßÛÛß°°°°°°°ßÛÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜÜÛß°°°°°ßÛÛÛÛß°°°Ü°ßÛ
Û°ÜÛÛÜÜ°°°°ÜÜ²²ÛÝ°°°°°°°ÞÛÛÛÛ²ß°°°°°ÜÝ°°°ÜÜ°°ßÛÜÂÂÂÂ ÜÛÛÛßß°°°ÜÛÛÜÜ°°°°°ÜÛ²²Ý°Û
Û°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²²ÛÛÛÝÝ°°°°°°ÛÛÛÛ²Ý°°°°Ü²ÛÛ°°ßÛÛÛÜ°°ÛÂÂ ÜÛß°°°°°°ÜÛÛÛÛßÜ²²ÛÛÛÛÛÛ²Ý°Û
Û°°ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÞÝ°°°°°ÞÛÛÛ²ß°°°°Þ²ÛÛÛ°°°Þ²ÛÛÝ°ÛÜÛÛß°°°Ý°°°ÛÛÛÛÛÝ²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²Ý°Û
Û°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÝÛÛ°°°°°ÛÛÛ²Ý°°°°°Þ²ÛÛÛÝ°°Þ²ÛÛÛ°Ûß°°°°Ü²²°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÞ²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ°°Û
Û°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²ÝÛÛÝ°°°ÞÛÛÛÝ°°°°°°ÞÛÛÛÛÝ°°ÞÛÛÛÛ°ß°°°ÜÛÛÛ²°°ÞÛÛÛÛÝ²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ°°Û
Û°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²ÞÛÛÛ°°°ÛÛÛ²°°°°°°°ÞÛÛÛÛÝ°°ÞÛÛÛÛ°°°°ÞÛÛÛÛ²°°ÞÛÛÛÛÞ²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÝ°°Û
Û°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²ÛÞÛÛÛÝ°ÞÛÛÛÝ°°°°°°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛ°°ÛÛÛÛÛ°°°°ÞÛÛÛÛ²Ý°ÞÛÛÛÛÞ²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²Ý°°Û
ÛÝ°ÞÛÛÛÛÛß°ßßßÛÝÞÛÛÛÜÛÛÛ²°°ÜÜÜ°°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÝÞ²ÛÛÛÛÝ°°ÜÜÜßÛÛÛÝ°ÞÛÛÛÛÞÛÛÛÛÛß°ßÛ²²Ý°ÞÛ
ÛÝ°°ÛÛÛÛÝ°°°°°°°°ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÝ°ÛÛ²ÛÛ°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛ²²ÛÛÛÛÛÝ°ÛÛ²ÛÛÞÛÛÝ°ÞÛÛÛÛÞÛÛÛÛÛ°°°°ß²°°ÞÛ
ÛÝ°°ÛÛÛÛÝ°°°°°°°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛ²°ÞÛÛÛÛ²Ý°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÝÞÛÛÛÛ²ÝÛÛÝ°ÞÛÛÛÛÞÛÛÛÛÝ°°°°°°°°ÞÛ
ÛÝ°°ÛÛÛÛÛ°°ÜÛ°°°°°ÛÛÛÛÛ²°ÞÛÛÛÛ²Ý°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²ÝÞÛÛÛÛ²ÝÛÛÝ°ÞÛÛÛÛÝÛÛÛÛ²°°°°°°°°ÞÛ
ÛÛ°°ÞÛÛÛÛÜÛ²Ý°°°°°ÞÛÛÛÛÝ°°ÛÛÛ²Û°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²Ý°ÛÛÛ²ÛÞÛÛÝ°ÛÛÛÛÛ²ÞÛÛÛ²Ü°°°°°°°ÛÛ
ÛÛ°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÝ°°°°°ÞÛÛÛÛÝ°°Üßßß°°°°ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²Ý°ÜßßßÜÛÛÛÝ°ÛÛÛÛÛ²ÞÛÛÛÛÛ²Ü°°°°°ÛÛ
ÛÛÝ°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ°°°°°° ÛÛÛÛÝ°°ÛÛÛ²Ü°°°ÛÛÛÛßÛÛßÛÛÛ²Ý°ÛÛÛ²ÜÞÛÛÝ°²ÛÛÛÛ²°ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²Ü°°ÞÛÛ
ÛÛÝ°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÝ°°°°°ÞÛÛÛÛ²°ÞÛÛÛÛ²Ý°°ÛÛÛÛ°ÞÝ°ÛÛÛ²ÛÞÛÛÛÛ²ÝÛÛÝÞ²ÛÛÛÛ²°°ßÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²°ÞÛÛ
ÛÛ°°ÞÛÛÛÛßÛÛÝ°°°°°ÞÛÛÛÛ²°ÞÛÛÛÛ²Ý°°ÛÛÛ²°°Ý°ÛÛÛÛÛÞÛÛÛÛ²ÝÛÛÝÞ²ÛÛÛÛ²°°°°ßÛÛÛÛÛ²Ý°ÛÛ
ÛÛ°°ÞÛÛÛÛ°°ßÛ°°°°°ÛÛÛÛÛÛ°ÞÛÛÛÛ²Ý°°ÛÛÛ²°°°°ÛÛÛÛÛÞÛÛÛÛ²ÝÛÛÝÞßÜÛÛÛ²°°°°°°ßÛÛÛÛÛ°ÛÛ
ÛÝ°°ÛÛÛÛÝ°°°°°°°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÝÞÛÛÛÛ²Ý°°ÛÛÛÛ°°°°ÛÛÛÛ²ÞÛÛÛÛ²ÝÛÛÝÜÛÛÛÛÛÛ°°°°°°°Þ²ÛÛÛ°ÞÛ
ÛÝ°°ÛÛÛ²Ý°°°°°°°°ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÝÞÛÛÛÛÛÝ°°ÛÛÛÛÝ°°°ÛÛÛÛ²ÞÛÛÛÛÛÝÛÛÞÛÛÛÛÛßÜ°°°°°°°Þ²ÛÛÛÝÞÛ
ÛÝ°°ÛÛÛ²Ý°°°ÜÜÛÝÞÛÛÛßÛÛÛ²ÞÛÛÛÛÛÝ°ÞÛÛÛ²Ý°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÞÛÛÛÛÛÝÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÞÛÛÜÜ°°°Ü²ÛÛÛÛÝÞÛ
ÛÝ°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÜÛÛÛÛÛÞÛÛÛÝ°ÞÛÛÛÝÛÛÛÛÛ²°ÞÛÛÛ²Ý°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÝÛÛÛÛÛ²ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÞÛÛÛÛ²Ü²²ÛÛÛÛÛÝÞÛ
Û°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÝÛÛÛ°°°ÛÛÛÛÞÛÛÛÛ²°ÞÛÛÛ²Ý°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÝÛÛÛÛÛ²ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛ²ÞÛÛÛÛ²²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÝ°Û
Û°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÝÛ²Ý°°°ÞÛÛÛÝÛÛÛÛ²°ÛÛÛÛ²Ý°°ÞÛÛÛÛ²ÝÛÛÛÛÛ²ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛ²ÞÛÛÛÛ²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ°°Û
Û°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÝÛÛ°°°°°ÛÛÛÛÞÛÛÛÛÝÛÛÛÛÛÝ°°ÞÛÛÛÛ²ÝÛÛÛÛÛÛÝÛÛÛÛÛ²ÝÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ°°Û
Û°°ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²ÞÝ°°°°°ÞÛÛÛÝÛÛÛÛÝÛÛÛÛÛÝ°°ÞÛÛÛÛ²ÝÛÛÛÛÛÛÝÛÛÛÛ²ßÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²°°Û
Û°Þ²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²ÝÝ°°°°°°ÛÛÛÛÞÛÛÛ²ÞÛÛÛÛÝ°°ÛÛÛÛÛ²ÝÛÛßßßÛ²ÝÛ²ß°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²Û²Ý°Û
Û°ß²²ßß°°°°ßßÛÛÛÝ°°°°°°°ÞÛÛÛÝßßÛ²ÞÛÛÛÛÝ°ÞÛ²ÛÛÛÛÝß°°°°°ßÝß°°°°ÞÛÛÛßß°°°°°ßß²²ß°Û
ÛÜ°°°°°ÜÜÜ°°°°°ß°°°°°°°°°ßß°°°°°ßÝßßßßß°ßß°°°ßß°°ÜÜÜÜÜ°°°ÜÜÜÜ°ß°°°°°°ÜÜÜ°°°°°ÜÛ
ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛßßßÛÛÛÜ°°°ÜÛÛÛÛÛÛÜ°°ÜÛÛÛÜ°°°°°°°°°°ÜÜÜ°°ÜÛßßßßßÛÛÛßßßßÛÜÜÜÜÛÛÛßßßÛÛÛÛÛÛÝ
ÞÛÛÛÛ²²²±±°°°ßÛÛÛß±°°°±±ßÛÛß±±±ßÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛßßßÛÛß±±±°°°°±±°°°±°ßßßß°°°±±²²²ÛÛÛÛÝ
ÞÛÛÛ²²²±±±±±°°°°±±±±±±²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²±±±±±±°°°°±±±±±²²²ÛÛÛÝ
ÛÛ²²²±±±±±±±±±±²²²²²²²²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²²²²²²²²±±±±±±±±±±²²²ÛÛ 
ÛÛÛ²²²²±²²²²²²²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²²²²²²²±²²²²ÛÛÛ 
ÞÛÛÛÛ²²²²²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛßß °°°ßßßÛÛÛÛÛßßß°°° ßßÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²Û²²²²ÛÛÛÛÝ 
ÂÂÛÛÛÛÛ²²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛßß°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°ßÛß°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°ßßÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²²ÛÛÛÛÛÂÂ
ÂÂÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛßß ° ±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±ÂÂÂÂÂÂ °ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ±±±±±±±±±±±±±±± ° ßßÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÝÂÂ
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÛßßßÂÂ °Ü Û²²²²²²²²²²²²²²ÂÂE X i M i U SÂÂ²²²²²²²²²²²²²²Û Ü°ÂÂ ßßßÛÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÞÛÝÂÂÂÂÜ°Û Û°Û±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±Û°Û Û°ÜÂÂÂÂÞÛÝÂÂ 
ÂÂ °Û°ÂÂÜ°ß ß ß ß°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°ß ß°ß ß°ÜÂÂ°Û°ÂÂ 
ÂÂ °Ý° ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛßßßßßßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂPROUDLY PRESENTSÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßßßßßßÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ °Þ°ÂÂ 
ÂÂ ±°±ÂÂßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßÂÂ±°±ÂÂ 
ÂÂ ±°±ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂDragon Quest: The Chapters of the ChosenÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ±°±ÂÂ 
ÂÂ ²±²ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ²±²ÂÂ 
ÂÂ ²±²ÂÂ þ RELEASE DATE .............. þ ................ 2008-09-10 þÂÂ ²±²ÂÂ 
ÂÂ Û²ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û²ÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ Û²ÛÂÂ þ STREET DATE ............... þ ................ 2008-09-12 þÂÂ Û²ÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ þ PLATFORM .................. þ ............... NiNTENDO DS þÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ þ PUBLiSHER ................. þ ............... SQUARE ENiX þÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ þ REGiON .................... þ .................... EUROPE þÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ²Û²ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ²Û²ÂÂ 
ÂÂ ²²²ÂÂ þ LANGUAGES ................. þ ................... MULTi 5 þÂÂ ²²²ÂÂ 
ÂÂ ±²±ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ±²±ÂÂ 
ÂÂ ±±±ÂÂ þ FiLENAME .................. þ .................. XMS-DQCE þÂÂ ±±±ÂÂ 
ÂÂ °±°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °±°ÂÂ 
ÂÂ °°°ÂÂ þ SiZE ...................... þ ................. 1024 MBiT þÂÂ °°°ÂÂ 
ÂÂ Û°ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û°ÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ þ SAVE TYPE ................. þ ........... EEPROM 512 KBiT þÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²²°ÂÂÜÜÜÜ ÜÜÜÜ ÜÜÜÜÜÜ ÜÜÜÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÜ ÜÜÜÜ ÜÜÜÜ ÜÜÜÜÂÂ°²²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ±±ÂÂÛÛ Ü ÛÛÜÛ ÛÛ Û Û ÛÛÜÂÂÂÂÂÂ Ü ÛÛ Û ÛÛÜÂÂÛÛ ÛÂÂ±±ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°°ÂÂÛÛÜÛ ÛÛ Û ÛÛ Û Û ÛÛÜÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ ÛÛ Û ÛÛÂÂ ÛÛÜÛÂÂ°°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂA prestigious army captain,ÂÂan adventurous princess seeking toÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂtest her skills beyond palace walls, a humble merchant aspiringÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂto open his own shop,ÂÂand two sisters who wish to avenge theirÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂfather'sÂÂdeath... These seeminglyÂÂunrelated individualsÂÂwillÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂsoonÂÂcross pathsÂÂwhen fateÂÂbringsÂÂthem togetherÂÂto journeyÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂalongside you,ÂÂthe hero.ÂÂDive into this unique adventure, andÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂdiscover an epic tale told through the experiences and emotionsÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂof characters from all walks of life.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂForÂÂtheÂÂfirstÂÂtime,ÂÂa full-fledgedÂÂDragon QuestÂÂadventureÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂarrives onÂÂNintendo DS withÂÂDragon Quest IV:ÂÂChapters of theÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂChosen.ÂÂExperience an adventure of epic proportions, presentedÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂthroughÂÂmultiple characterÂÂperspectives.ÂÂWhile retaining theÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂclassicÂÂlook andÂÂfeel ofÂÂthe originalÂÂrelease,ÂÂthis remakeÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂbreathes new lifeÂÂinto a much-loved entryÂÂin the Dragon QuestÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂseries withÂÂ3D graphics,ÂÂdual screenÂÂpresentationÂÂand newlyÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂanimated monsters.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ http://www.dragonquest-game.com/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ²Û²ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ²Û²ÂÂ 
ÂÂ ²²²ÛÛÛÛÛÛ²²°ÂÂÜÜÜÜ ÜÜÜÜ ÜÜÜÜ ÜÜ Ü ÜÜÜÜÂÂÂÂ Ü ÜÜÜÜ ÜÜÜÜ ÜÜÜÜÂÂ°²²ÛÛÛÛÛÛ²²²ÂÂ 
ÂÂ ±²±ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ±±ÂÂÛÛ Ü ÛÛÜÛ ÛÛ Û ÛÛ Û ÛÛÜÛÂÂÂÂ Ü ÛÛ Û ÛÛÜÂÂÛÛ ÛÂÂ±±ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ±²±ÂÂ 
ÂÂ ±±±ÂÂÂÂÂÂ °°ÂÂÛÛÜÛ ÛÛßÜ ÛÛÜÛ ÛÛÜÛ ÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û ÛÛ Û ÛÛÂÂ ÛÛÜÛÂÂ°°ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ±±±ÂÂ 
ÂÂ °±°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °±°ÂÂ 
ÂÂ °°°ÂÂIf you can dump ( console ) games and have access to pre-retailÂÂ°°°ÂÂ 
ÂÂ Û°ÛÂÂtitles,ÂÂplease contact us ! We are also looking for 100 Mbits+ÂÂÛ°ÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂsites ( non-colo / leased sites ).ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂContact us at the following electronic mail addressÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ[email protected]ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ And do not ask for files or request releases!ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ²Û²ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ²Û²ÂÂ 
ÂÂ ²²²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²²°ÂÂÜÜÜÜ ÜÜÜÜ ÜÜÜÜ ÜÜÜÜ ÜÜÜÜ ÜÜÜÜÂÂ°²²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²²²ÂÂ 
ÂÂ ±²±ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ±±ÂÂÛÛ Ü ÛÛÜÛ ÛÛÜÂÂÛÛÜÂÂ ÛÛÂÂÛÛÜÜÂÂ±±ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ±²±ÂÂ 
ÂÂ ±±±ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °°ÂÂÛÛÜÛ ÛÛßÜ ÛÛÜÜ ÛÛÜÜÂÂÛÛÂÂÜÜÛÛÂÂ°°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ±±±ÂÂ 
ÂÂ °±°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °±°ÂÂ 
ÂÂ °°°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ NOT YOU !ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °°°ÂÂ 
ÂÂ Û°ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÂÂ ÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ°ÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÜÜÜÜ²²²²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛßßßßßßßÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²²²²ÜÜÜÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÜÜÜ±±±±ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛßßßßß°±±±²²Û²²±±±°ßßßßßÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ±±±±ÜÜÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂÜÜÜ²²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛßßßßÂÂÂÂ °°°°°°±±²²²±±°°°°°°ÂÂÂÂ ßßßßÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²²ÜÜÜÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛßßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °°°°±²±°°°°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßßÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²ÂÂ 
ÂÂ ±Û²Û²²²²ÛßßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °±²±°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßßÛ²²²²Û²Û±ÂÂ 
ÂÂ ²²±²²ßßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ[ EXiMiUS ]ÂÂÂÂÂÂ °²°ÂÂÂÂÂÂ [ 2oo8 ]ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßß²²±²²ÂÂ 
ÂÂ Þ±²ßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂß²±ÝÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂ²ÝÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Þ²ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÞÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ²ÂÂ[ Driven to bring excellance to the scene ]ÂÂ²ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÝÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ß ß²ÛÛÜÜ ÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÜ ÜÜÛÛ²ß ßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂßÛßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜÜÜ²ÜÜÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßÛßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂßÛßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ß<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes, nice nice nice nice!
Gonna try this right away!
I better make some more time for my DS, instead of playing the PC.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

So many great games coming out.

Not a big fan of RPGs,but I'll be giving this a go.


----------



## 1NOOB (Sep 10, 2008)

now , all i need is kirby


----------



## AndreXL (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice! I just got home and see this post!
I guess the requests and bannings begins...


----------



## Syao4 (Sep 10, 2008)

Sweet,gotta try it.


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 10, 2008)

YAY! Thanks, Mailenste!


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 10, 2008)

found it downloading now so many good games on my cart.... its tough being a pirate /sarcasm


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 10, 2008)

HELL F*CK!
DOWNLOADING IT RIGHT NAO xD


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Trims off a good 24 MB btw.


----------



## solange82200 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow, what a day! I stopped using my Ds after I got my PSP, but lately, the drought on PSP games has forced me back to my DS. It is SO nice to be able to play new , good games so often. Im falling in love with my DS all over again


----------



## jos7960 (Sep 10, 2008)

solange82200 said:
			
		

> Wow, what a day! I stopped using my Ds after I got my PSP, but lately, the drought on PSP games has forced me back to my DS. It is SO nice to be able to play new , good games so often. Im falling in love with my DS all over again



Me too!

But i kinda wanted to be able to control this game all by touchscreen. Ohwell to bad, ill wait for Chrono Trigger to do that.


----------



## Maverick_z (Sep 10, 2008)

alright


----------



## Novelsito (Sep 10, 2008)

sweet


----------



## Retrovertigo (Sep 10, 2008)

For those wanting to know, tested on R4 firmware 1.18 - working fine


----------



## xshinox (Sep 10, 2008)

hmm..i want to play this europe version but then i want to get the american version instead. i like to be consistent with my roms; having all (Usa). i just want to know would the save file still work if i used it for the american version? i know it worked for the world ends with you.


----------



## Kaan (Sep 10, 2008)

thats the dumbest thing i ever heard and believe me ive been on /b/!
why not just use the european version? it has english language you know?oO

btw someone has any pics for this game?


----------



## xshinox (Sep 10, 2008)

how is that dumb? i like to be consistent with my roms. im not like y'allz with all the messed up file names and such. im neat and consistent. i rename all my roms instead of leaving them as what they were named by the dumper.


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 10, 2008)

Very nice.  Love the early releases.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmm.  Now I can't remember why I gave up on the language hack version.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No matter.  I'll still get a couple weeks of enjoyment out of this.   

Thanks Europe!


----------



## engruzii (Sep 10, 2008)

OMG i can't believe it after more than 7 years i have the chance to play this awesome game in english (yeah i was waiting for this game since it was out on the PSone)

imo this is the best (english translated) RPG on the DS right now






now this'll keep me busy till the other DQ's comes out in english


----------



## moley (Sep 10, 2008)

damnit the footballs about to begin, guess this will have to wait a few hours >_


----------



## SargeSmash (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm curious about the same thing.  Except I plan on purchasing the retail copy, but I'd like to get rolling in it now.  Especially since my Xbox 360 bit the dust yesterday (no Infinite Undiscovery for me).  I'd definitely like to see if the save from the European version will work with the US version, and if it will transfer correctly with eepinator.

Surprised that this got such an early release, though.


----------



## hova1 (Sep 10, 2008)

i'm guessing this requires much grinding right?


----------



## miezu (Sep 10, 2008)

xshinox said:
			
		

> how is that dumb? i like to be consistent with my roms. im not like y'allz with all the messed up file names and such. im neat and consistent. i rename all my roms instead of leaving them as what they were named by the dumper.


If you are really like that why not rename the rom and state (U) in the name if you really like it like that?


----------



## JPH (Sep 10, 2008)

Epic release


----------



## da_head (Sep 10, 2008)

wtf!?!?!? dragon quest and pokemon the same day? niiiiiiiice.
europe version out before american?! blasphemy! rofl


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 10, 2008)

YES! THANK GOD FOR EUROPE GETTING THINGS BEFORE THE STATES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111!!!! ZOMOMZMZMZMZMMGGGG!!!


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 10, 2008)

xshinox said:
			
		

> hmm..i want to play this europe version but then i want to get the american version instead. i like to be consistent with my roms; having all (Usa). i just want to know would the save file still work if i used it for the american version? i know it worked for the world ends with you.


what a xenophobic reason to not get the release . you are a sad fool oh well


----------



## PedroTheLion (Sep 10, 2008)

Anyone knows if the the Japanese version save file is compatible with this European version? Because Im about 20 hours in in the Jap version and I don't really want to start again. Thanks in advance for any information you might have.


----------



## xshinox (Sep 10, 2008)

PedroTheLion said:
			
		

> Anyone knows if the the Japanese version save file is compatible with this European version? Because Im about 20 hours in in the Jap version and I don't really want to start again. Thanks in advance for any information you might have.why not try it? you are capable of doing it right now instead of waiting forever for someone else to do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that aint going to change anything. the rom is still a european version. only a n00b would do what you just said and only a n00b would not label his roms with a E, U, J, K, etc.


----------



## masdeeper (Sep 10, 2008)

engruzii said:
			
		

> OMG i can't believe it after more than 7 years i have the chance to play this awesome game in english (yeah i was waiting for this game since it was out on the PSone)
> 
> imo this is the best (english translated) RPG on the DS right now
> 
> ...


the  original release was on the Nes ! not 7 years ago but 18 years ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_IV
BTW the name in USA was translated as Dragon Warrior, and they actualy made a release in english 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wow im getting old


----------



## Banger (Sep 10, 2008)

Glad it works on R4 v 1.11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just started. Good times


----------



## da_head (Sep 10, 2008)

xshinox said:
			
		

> only a n00b would not label his roms with a E, U, J, K, etc.



WTF? y WOULD u label ur roms? i'm confused


----------



## da_head (Sep 10, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> Glad it works on R4 v 1.11
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y haven't u updated ur r4?

and how come everyone is finding it except for me!??!?! my 4 rom sites have failed me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: shit iunno y it didn't merge the posts :S


----------



## Banger (Sep 10, 2008)

No need to update something that is not broken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Tho I can not play Lock's Quest.


----------



## Law (Sep 10, 2008)

Pretty good so far. The grind is enjoyable.

Currently on the first area of the world map, planning on getting up to level 4 before progessing.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 10, 2008)

WHOA alot can happen when your at school having FUN "orz...


----------



## PedroTheLion (Sep 10, 2008)

xshinox said:
			
		

> PedroTheLion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are incredibly mature, Thanks.


----------



## xshinox (Sep 10, 2008)

well if you dont label your roms, how would you know what you are playing? hell, this game was labeled xms-dqce. how would you know what that game is? most games are labeled with the first letter of every word in its original title from the dumper. i just name mines Dragon Quest IV DS (E).


----------



## da_head (Sep 10, 2008)

xshinox said:
			
		

> well if you dont label your roms, how would you know what you are playing? hell, this game was labeled xms-dqce. how would you know what that game is? most games are labeled with the first letter of every word in its original title from the dumper. i just name mines Dragon Quest IV DS (E).



if you noticed, i quoted the part u saying labeling ur roms with J, E or U. what i meant was, wats the point of adding that in?

obviously you would rename your roms to something readable...


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 10, 2008)

How you can save the game, I'm looking an hour for that =O


----------



## Hero-Link (Sep 10, 2008)

xshinox said:
			
		

> well if you dont label your roms, how would you know what you are playing? hell, this game was labeled xms-dqce. how would you know what that game is? most games are labeled with the first letter of every word in its original title from the dumper. i just name mines Dragon Quest IV DS (E).



you sir are a 'noob'.

*dq*ce, i wonder if it means dragon quest... just wondering

Just because you name your roms with its Location doesnt mean everyone does, plus not everyone is a 'noob', if your here just call most of the persons names, you might as well go back to your little corner.

anywayyyyyyyy, DQ5 got released a few months ago in japanese right? i never played a dragon quest before, gonna give it a go.


----------



## PedroTheLion (Sep 10, 2008)

You save at the Church, It's a staple of the Dragon Quest series


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 10, 2008)

xshinox said:
			
		

> well if you dont label your roms, how would you know what you are playing? hell, this game was labeled xms-dqce. how would you know what that game is? most games are labeled with the first letter of every word in its original title from the dumper. i just name mines Dragon Quest IV DS (E).


Why label your roms when you can label folders xenophobe lol you sir are the noob not us. 
oh btw most flashcarts show the Rom name instead of the file name so you lose noob


----------



## ZPE (Sep 10, 2008)

PedroTheLion said:
			
		

> You save at the Church, It's a staple of the Dragon Quest series



Only on a Sunday right?


----------



## PedroTheLion (Sep 10, 2008)

tsimehC said:
			
		

> PedroTheLion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it depends, do you consider leveling up a religious experience?


----------



## Law (Sep 10, 2008)

PedroTheLion said:
			
		

> You save at the Church, It's a staple of the Dragon Quest series



Adding to that:

The church can also cure poison and tell you how many points of Exp you need to level. It's also where you resurrect party members and lift curses.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 10, 2008)

PedroTheLion said:
			
		

> You save at the Church, It's a staple of the Dragon Quest series


Thanks


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 10, 2008)

*glug glug glug*
drowning in ROM flood after drought


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 10, 2008)

Time to get this.


----------



## xshinox (Sep 10, 2008)

i aint the n00b you n00b. you wont know what the file is if its in your folder on your comp until you put it in your god dam flash cart. phailz.
dqce = dragon quest yea but you didnt point out the ce. god you guys get pissed off just because you dont label your roms. btw, if you dont add the J, E, or U, how would you know what the rom is? lets say you just downloaded pokemon platinum but you renamed it to pokemon platinum. now the american version comes out and you download that. now you will either have two pokemon platinums with the same file names, overwrite the old one with the new one, or put the J and U/E.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 10, 2008)

^ lullzy noob fight in here XD


Imma play this stuff now

kthnxbye


----------



## Law (Sep 10, 2008)

xshinox said:
			
		

> i aint the n00b you n00b. you wont know what the file is if its in your *folder* on your comp until you put it in your god dam flash cart. phailz.
> dqce = dragon quest yea but you didnt point out the ce. god you guys get pissed off just because you dont label your roms. btw, if you dont add the J, E, or U, how would you know what the rom is? lets say you just downloaded pokemon platinum but you renamed it to pokemon platinum. now the american version comes out and you download that. now you will either have two pokemon platinums with the same file names, overwrite the old one with the new one, or put the J and U/E.



My folders all have names.

For example, the name of the folder this is in is "2642 - Dragon Quest The Chapters of the Chosen (E)(M5)(XMS)".

Unraring something into a folder is such a strange concept...

Of course, I remove the number from the folder when it's on my Flashcart for awesome alphabeticalness.

Anyway, let's all stop the childish namecalling, shall we?


----------



## Novelsito (Sep 10, 2008)

so far im loving it
great game


----------



## cosmiccow (Sep 10, 2008)

wow, nice surprise!

i was playing the J version using the language cheat.
until i got stuck here:





now it's time to buy this great game + try again at that spot.


----------



## xshinox (Sep 10, 2008)

okay i will stop here unless someone provokes me again which they shouldnt since im stopping now


----------



## engruzii (Sep 10, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> the original release was on the Nes ! not 7 years ago but 18 years ago smile.gif
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Quest_IV
> BTW the name in USA was translated as Dragon Warrior, and they actualy made a release in english wink.gif
> wow im getting old frown.gif



i already know that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but what i meant i was wanted to play it since the PSone ver. since i didn't try it on the nes (i was 8 years old back then  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

anyway i played the game for 3 hours without stopping & man i didn't play an RPG this good since DQ8

imo DQ series is the best RPG series ever


----------



## NatsuMatto (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't suppose there's any way to use the JAP save with the EUR or USA release?

I broke down and started playing DQ4 about a month and a half ago using the English cheat.  The game is completely playable, but it would be nice to have a full translation with a working "immigrant town" feature.

I'm pretty far into chapter 5 already, and there's no chance in hell of me starting over.


----------



## xshinox (Sep 10, 2008)

like i said to the one guy before. try it. heres how to do it if you dont know. get the european version and rename your save file to the same name as the rom file. try it and report back here with the details. make a back up copy in case


----------



## Hopeful Death (Sep 10, 2008)

Japanese save doesn't work. 


Also, this version of the game has apparently cut out the Party Talk feature of the game.  At least, it is not present in the first 2 chapters, and it WAS present in the first 2 chapters in the Japanese version of the game.  I'm not sure why we have to wait months for localization only to have them CUT OUT features.  What a cheat.


----------



## NatsuMatto (Sep 10, 2008)

Hopeful Death said:
			
		

> Japanese save doesn't work.



Damn.  Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## NDStemp (Sep 10, 2008)

ARGH Finally! Thx for the update


----------



## darkfhang (Sep 11, 2008)

Ugh, party talk gone?  Lame.  I wonder if it's just a glitch and the text is in the rom somewhere?  Meh, not holding my breath.

I wonder if it's just something peculiar to the EU version and if it'll be in the US version.  Eh, I'll just wait another five days and see, no biggie, I got stuff to play in the meantime.  

But, if they removed it, then we've been waiting 10 months for them to cut features out, fix some line breaks, and do the prologue?


----------



## Ferrian (Sep 11, 2008)

I hope this is a beta verson because Square can't possibly have translated the game this bad. Here are some examples from the start of chapter 2. 
"Tsar dictates me not to permit that you are passing."
"Now I must to prepare the edibles. I am hard-working as to buzzing bee."
"Yoy, I am so empty! I hope the time is not lingering until next nourishment."
"But first you must to become beefy by battling nearby to town. I mind that this is intelligent."


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 11, 2008)

Ferrian said:
			
		

> I hope this is a beta verson because Square can't possibly have translated the game this bad. Here are some examples from the start of chapter 2.
> "Tsar dictates me not to permit that you are passing."
> "Now I must to prepare the edibles. I am hard-working as to buzzing bee."
> "Yoy, I am so empty! I hope the time is not lingering until next nourishment."
> "But first you must to become beefy by battling nearby to town. I mind that this is intelligent."



I think that's supposed to represent the Russian type kingdom that those characters are living in. It's kind of the same as the kingdom in the first chapter that all spoke with a Scottish accent. 

It's like you are supposed to read it with an affected Russian accent in mind.


----------



## masdeeper (Sep 11, 2008)

engruzii said:
			
		

> i already know that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me to i love dragon quest games... only donwside is that you don't see you character fighting like in final fantasy!!

anyway this is fucking epic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 18 years old game 


cheers!!


----------



## Uncrackable (Sep 11, 2008)

ARGH i still have FF 3,4,13 CC to play and DQ now... i'm doomed! LOL :S good old NES times... still have my NES on my room but don't have DQ cart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lost it as many of other cool NES games by the years!


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 11, 2008)

Has anyone noticed how they dropped the "IV" from the title for the EU release?


----------



## Ferrian (Sep 11, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> I think that's supposed to represent the Russian type kingdom that those characters are living in. It's kind of the same as the kingdom in the first chapter that all spoke with a Scottish accent.
> 
> It's like you are supposed to read it with an affected Russian accent in mind.



Ah that explains it. Though personally I think that's a horrible way of trying to portray that they are speaking a different language.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 11, 2008)

Ferrian said:
			
		

> PizzaPasta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, it just makes things more than a little confusing. Maybe they wanted you to work as hard to try to figure out what they are saying while reading much like you would do when you hear someone speaking with a thick accent?

Who knows but I agree, they should have just kept it a little more legible.


----------



## Novelsito (Sep 11, 2008)

Ferrian said:
			
		

> I hope this is a beta verson because Square can't possibly have translated the game this bad. Here are some examples from the start of chapter 2.
> "Tsar dictates me not to permit that you are passing."
> "Now I must to prepare the edibles. I am hard-working as to buzzing bee."
> "Yoy, I am so empty! I hope the time is not lingering until next nourishment."
> "But first you must to become beefy by battling nearby to town. I mind that this is intelligent."




*facepalm* 

it supposed to be that way


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 11, 2008)

Novelsito said:
			
		

> Ferrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL. Looks likes someones not a fan.


----------



## greygoosecat (Sep 11, 2008)

Brings back a lot of memories.  I like the 3D look, and the background during battles.  Not so sure about the character sprites though.  For example, Alena.


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 11, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> Has anyone noticed how they dropped the "IV" from the title for the EU release?



The main Dragon Quest series isn't given numbers in EU. Because VIII was the first of them to ever be officially released there.

Which means EU only has IV and VIII, as of this post.


----------



## Tenkaichi (Sep 11, 2008)

Ferrian said:
			
		

> "But first you must to become beefy by battling nearby to town. I mind that this is intelligent."


Haha I like this quote... beefy? yesss...

And crap, I really need to finish Soma Bringer first...


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 11, 2008)

Soooooo many games to play.. Although I want more..


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 11, 2008)

just one more day and all these games will be on the ds
It's possibly the best release of the month undoubtedly


----------



## ZPE (Sep 11, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> LOL. Looks likes someones not a fan.



You don't need to be fan to know how DQIV was written. At least not me anyway.


----------



## Novelsito (Sep 11, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Novelsito said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is the first DQ i am playing


----------



## Satangel (Sep 11, 2008)

Second here, after DQM Joker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Great game btw


----------



## Speed Freak (Sep 11, 2008)

xshinox said:
			
		

> i aint the n00b you n00b. you wont know what the file is if its in your folder on your comp until you put it in your god dam flash cart. phailz.
> dqce = dragon quest yea but you didnt point out the ce. god you guys get pissed off just because you dont label your roms. btw, if you dont add the J, E, or U, how would you know what the rom is? lets say you just downloaded pokemon platinum but you renamed it to pokemon platinum. now the american version comes out and you download that. now you will either have two pokemon platinums with the same file names, overwrite the old one with the new one, or put the J and U/E.



Wait: does that mean you download every version that comes out? I'd like having US games in my cart, but if the european version comes first I usually stick to it, so it's pretty useless for me having a letter after the rom name.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 11, 2008)

Novelsito said:
			
		

> ENDscape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you enjoy it then : ).


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 11, 2008)

Haruhi said:
			
		

> PizzaPasta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah, that makes sense. Thanks for explaining.

I am really enjoying this so far, I am 3:51 in and I am really enjoying it. There are a lot of things that I remember from the first time I played DWIV back a long time ago but it feels like a new game. 

This is how an RPG should be!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 11, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> Haruhi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You already played like 4 hours?
Damn, I really got to make more time for gaming on the DS...
I'm always busy with games on the PC (CoD2, CoD4 online, SPORE, Mercenaries 2 and Gears of War), so I don't have time to play a DS game...


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 11, 2008)

xshinox said:
			
		

> i aint the n00b you n00b. you wont know what the file is if its in your folder on your comp until you put it in your god dam flash cart. phailz.
> dqce = dragon quest yea but you didnt point out the ce. god you guys get pissed off just because you dont label your roms. btw, if you dont add the J, E, or U, how would you know what the rom is? lets say you just downloaded pokemon platinum but you renamed it to pokemon platinum. now the american version comes out and you download that. now you will either have two pokemon platinums with the same file names, overwrite the old one with the new one, or put the J and U/E.


who says o dont name my folders but anyway since we proved you fail......we move on 

on topic this games total awesomeness


----------



## xshinox (Sep 11, 2008)

aww man why people gotta keep doing this to me? you nor did anyone else prove anything. look, most of you guys dont label your roms. thats fine with me. i however do. there stupid n00b fight finished. i ended it.


----------



## Phynx (Sep 11, 2008)

This came out?  Yesterday?

I wish the main page showed more than 3 news posts/releases at a time, I completely missed this.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 11, 2008)

Phynx said:
			
		

> This came out?  Yesterday?
> 
> I wish the main page showed more than 3 news posts/releases at a time, I completely missed this.


a word of advice - add the feed from nds scene to your live bookmarks.. 
that way you never miss a release


----------



## Icey (Sep 12, 2008)

xshinox said:
			
		

> aww man why people gotta keep doing this to me? you nor did anyone else prove anything. look, most of you guys dont label your roms. thats fine with me. i however do. there stupid n00b fight finished. i ended it.



lol n00b. Why bother adding words like nor to your vocabulary if you're not going to capitalize the first word in every sentence? If you're going to be proper do it right.

I haven't played any Dragon Quest games before but I've been greatly anticipating this release. Off to play.


----------



## xshinox (Sep 12, 2008)

my god. another person? how many people have jumped on me about labeling roms and now my capitalization? it doesnt matter about capitalizing your sentences on a message board. we're not at school where you must write/type your sentences perfectly. we're here to chat about videogames and whatnot. jeez.. y'all need to give it a rest about this crap thing we are still talking about. just go and play your dq4 =p


----------



## Icey (Sep 12, 2008)

xshinox said:
			
		

> my god. another person? how many people have jumped on me about labeling roms and now my capitalization? it doesnt matter about capitalizing your sentences on a message board. we're not at school where you must write/type your sentences perfectly. we're here to chat about videogames and whatnot. jeez.. y'all need to give it a rest about this crap thing we are still talking about. just go and play your dq4 =p



I was just trying to troll you. It half worked.


----------



## Syao4 (Sep 12, 2008)

Um..why aren't the cheats working?
I downloaded from here:
http://cheats.gbatemp.net/
Only the max gold cheat works


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 12, 2008)

DQM has had many transformations like in 4 which i just tested not played... the chars were much larger but this one is different (more like FFCC). U can say tht DQM is more flexible than FF


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 12, 2008)

Syao4 said:
			
		

> Um..why aren't the cheats working?
> I downloaded from here:
> http://cheats.gbatemp.net/
> Only the max gold cheat works



they don't work, i've tried them from another website and the only code that works is the max cash.


----------



## Syao4 (Sep 12, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Syao4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh..damn.
Are they going to fix them?


----------



## BurlyEd (Sep 16, 2008)

Actually, most of them do "work", it is just that it is sometimes not clear what they do.
For example, the cheat labeled "Infinite Health" in the posted cheats would make more sense if was called "Ragnar McRyan (Soldier) always has Full HP" as it lets you know what to expect if you use it.  It will not protect any of the other 7 playable characters.  Ditto for "Max/Infinite Health" - this sets both Ragnar's current and maximum HP to 999 during battle, but has no effect on any one else.

There are cheats to maximize the MP stat for Ragnar, Alena and Torneko. And they do just that.
But as these characters cannot actually use MP, these cheats are pointless.

I am sure that Narin will sort things out after a few more updates as he did with FFIV, which had many changes and additions.

If you check post #3379 on page 226 of The NEW massive CHEAT compilation thread, I have added a few codes, renamed others and changed the organization a bit, but there still a number of codes that should be removed.

Post #3405 at the bottom of the next page has some cheats that I hacked. I have tested them on my EDGE.

Slightly off-topic: Has anyone seen any mention of a DQ4(U) release?


----------



## robilar (Oct 15, 2008)

There's a code for the Japanese game that guarantees item drops:

```
Game ID: YIVJ 3F17C923

5211fe48 7fc98a0c
1211fe4a 00002100
d0000000 00000000
```

Please tell me there's a similar code for the Europe version!


----------

